

The Apple Bug That Lets You Spy On A Complete Strangers iPhone - Tim-Boss
http://gizmodo.com/5880593/the-apple-bug-that-let-us-spy-on-a-total-strangers-iphone

======
whutsthat
It can hardly be ethical to post pictures from the apparently innocent
"genius"'s private life! Regardless how eye-opening they are...or
entertaining....

